# alternative jokaero miniature



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

used to play gomc1 and remembered they had an ape gang

model is still available from mongoose http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/home/detail.php?qsID=1864&qsSeries=65#


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It looks like something that might have been released with Rogue Trader. Looks very dated. May as well use this guy, if just for comedic effect.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Ugh, I cannot get over how terrible the model is. I'm just going to model a dude suffering from the obliterator virus and call it good.


----------

